# Black Cherry Sap Question



## wisconsinsmoker (Sep 7, 2012)

Got another load of Black Cherry from the cabin in northern Wisconsin. When we cut this last weekend there was so much sap that our chain saw had tremendous difficulty cutting. Its a newer Stihl well running saw very well sharpened chain. near the wound where the branch/liter had fallen down from the tree (still attached) there was sap running/dripping out when we cut close to the wound. My question is does this amount of sap present in the tree when its cut effect the quality good or bad of the smoke after the wood is seasoned? has anyone ever done any type of comparison to a tree that had heavy sap when it was cut to one that was maybe cut with low sap say in the winter? 













IMG_20120907_094934.jpg



__ wisconsinsmoker
__ Sep 7, 2012


----------



## flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Can say I remember much sap in the black cherry trees I have cut in Florida. Yours may be different.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the tree was cut too early... The sap is running to nourish the roots for the winter....  The bark may have to be removed so as to not add a pitch flavor to the meat...  All of this is speculation, just a S.W.A.G.....  Stand it on end, big end down and let the sap run....   Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 8, 2012)

Dave's answer sounds interesting.....

Once dried , all should be good

Split into quarters, so more sides are exposed to the air


----------



## ryan johnson (Sep 8, 2012)

Wisconsin Smoker, I live very close to you in Seymour, WI.  I had some black cherry last fall like that!  We split it in quarters and it was very tough to split. We used some of it over an open campfire when it was dripping sap like that to grill some steaks!  Wow it really gave those steaks some great flavor!


----------



## wisconsinsmoker (Sep 9, 2012)

It always great to hear from someone close to home. Especially Seymour HOME OF THE HAMBURGER!!!!  And thanks to everyone for their responses!

My general guess before I post this and I say guess...   was that the sap loaded cherry wood probably will end up making the final product more flavorful but just wanted to get everyone's perspective. 

On one hand I figure all of the nasty types of woods like Pine that have a lot of pitch in them which makes the smoke no good. Is it the type of pitch that makes it nasty? or the amount of pitch that the sap creates that makes the difference? 

I'm going to seperate this load of cherry from the other cherry that I have been using and do a comparison. I probably won't be able to use this load of cherry until next spring or summer so it will be a while before I post back on my results. In the mean time I am still very interested in peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

WS, morning....   We are VERY interested in your test results....   We will all learn "first hand" about the flavor from your test....  Mark it on the calendar....  Dave


----------



## wisconsinsmoker (Sep 10, 2012)

I will certainly let everyone know once I have seasoned and tried smoking with this last load of wood. I'll get a few pieces split up into chunks this week so spring should be a realistic time frame. Will be testing using chunks in my WSM.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 10, 2012)

I just cut some cherry last weekend but it was dead and had no sap. I have cut red maples in the spring with the sap running and after drying I didn't notice any difference.


----------

